# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Sitting at the Press Table waiting for Key Note From Avi Reichental - Updates Here

## Brian_Krassenstein

We are about 15 minutes away from the opening key note here at Inside 3D Printing NYC.  We will be updating this thread throughout the speech by Avi Reichental

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Some stats for this conference:

4,000 pre-registered people
From 43 companies
and
37 different states

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Avi started the key note with a story about his grandfather from Poland, who was a  cobbler who perished in the holocaust.  

Here are some notes I have jotted down directly from Reichental's speech:  3D Printing will change the factory, the desktop of the engineer, and the home of the future.  
Company's are under increased pressure to deliver products faster, smaller, and cheaper, all of which 3D printing can help to accomplish.

"We look at it and say to our selves that this in a $30 billion dollar opportunity over the next few years" ... Calling this 3D Printing 2.0, which is real high speed, multi material, smart material, mass production of products with 3D printing.

With 3D Printing, complexity is Free. There are big opportunities in making millions of identical parts with degrees of freedom and complexity that could not occur with traditional manufacturing.  This is where Reichental see the biggest opportunities within the industry, counter to many people's beliefs that the niche for 3D printing is within the printing of customized single items.

continued.....

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein



----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

*Google Project Ara:*
Modular smartphone that 3D Systems has teamed with Google on. Phone will come to market earlier in 2015, and many of the phone parts will be built via 3D printing allowing for the manufacturing of 10's of thousands of phone a day.  They are setting up the first and only continuous high speed manufacturing system for these Project Ara devices. 

Avi often gets asked  "Do you believe 3d printing will wind up in everyones homes?" The real questions is.... "In what room of the house will it be?"

Avi: "We can't predict the future, we are making the future."

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Avi Closes with the following. "3D Printing is an exponential technology, and 5 minutes before something becomes an amazing idea, people deem it crazy.  Our progress is undeniably exponential.  The Digital craftmanship tools will augment not just the making of jet engine parts but will also be present with the milling and sewing machines of the future."  

Father passed 4 years ago and he didn't get to see him in his own 3d printed shoes which he had on today, Avi can say, like his grandfather he too is now a cobbler.

----------


## Riskerbus

> Avi often gets asked  "Do you believe 3d printing will wind up in  everyones homes?" The real questions is.... "In what room of the house  will it be?"


That's a tremendous quote. This is exactly how I feel when the topic of 3D Printing comes up among my friends. It's just a matter of time before everyone has 3D Printers.  It's just a question of what the printers will be used for?  Will there be a separate printer in your garage, another in your kitchen, and a 3rd in your office?  It's quite feasible.

----------

